# Hovabator



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I found a hovabator on craigslist. Curious in the general consensus about them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It would be very similar to what I started out with and used for years successfully. It does need more baby sitting, needs to be in a stable environment but will get the job done.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I reckon it will likely be better the the foam bator I made.. For 40 bucks the lady has the hovabator as well as the egg turner for it. Hoping that the deal hold for a week... It's not easy getting away from my ski tuning bench this time of the year here in Colorado.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should probably replace the wafer before using it. They seem to be the weak link and should be replaced at least once a year. The turner is a good deal and you might be able to use the fan you have in the unit.

Your cooler rig can work. You've done a lot of fine tuning to it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck, hang on to your cooler for a hatcher in case you end up doing staggered hatches.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would not get rid of the cooler.. I just have little faith in it for some reason. 
Even though it's held the proper parameters for a few days straight. I just don't want to ruin eggs, since I will likely have them shipped to me.


----------



## zainwayne (Nov 29, 2013)

That's good i appreciate your information.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I like my hovabator


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well the deal went through. I got a turbo-fan model, with egg turner and candler for 40 bucks. 
It came with extra wafers and the wet bulb hygrometer. 
I plugged it in and can only get the thing into the 70's. 
Perhaps I placed the wafer incorrectly.
Any one give me some pointers on the hovabator set up as it did not have instructions and is clearly not working properly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you can get info and an operating manual from GQF's website. My concern now is that there is something wrong with the heating element. There isn't a lot needed to do with the wafer. 

Which GQF is it? Is the totally manual or the pre-set?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I read the manual, did as it asks. I'm thinking perhaps the room it's in is too cold?
The heating element heats up, you can feel it get hot to the touch, it just seems the wafer is clicking off too early and even with the temps maxed on the adjustment screw it's not getting hot enough. 
It does not say model number. All it says is this is a turbo-fan model, keep all eggs at 99.5. 
From the look if the lower portion I think it's pre 1995.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How long has it been set up? It can take a while for them to reach temp. And yes, if its in a too cool room it will struggle to reach temp and to hold it.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been up since yesterday. The room temp is a steady 65. I can try moving it into the bathroom which is usually a bit warmer. Not a whole lot of space there.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

It has a stryofoam spacer, I removed that which moved the heating element closer to the egg rack, we will see if that has a substantial effect.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh? Do you mean the fixed part around the edges or did this have something else going on? I've heard of people putting them in closest, on top of hot water heaters. 

Even though your temps in the house are low, it should have gotten up to the temp you set it at? Is it refusing to go higher? If so, back the wafer off so you have more adjusting capability.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here it is







The spacer







Temp inside after a full 24 hr 






and the heating assembly


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes the temp just refuses to pass that 80 degree point. I can hear the wafer click the heater off so it never reaches temp. 
From what I can see the distance from the wafer to the switch block has an effect, further apart being warmer? Is that correct?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, you're asking me about something I haven't mess with in a while now. I sold that bator a couple of years ago. 

I wonder what the heck that spacer thing is. To allow space for Ostrich Eggs?

They do cycle frequently so that's normal, what isn't is the temp not rising.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perhaps these wafers are not the correct ones. On the left is the older one that was in it. On the right the replacements which came with. Notice where the screw attaches. The newer one is much larger then the older one. Put the old one back on and I have a much high heat range.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you tried adjusting the wing nut? I'm trying to remember how that worked but its been a while. Adjusting the wing nut will allow for adjusting up or down depending on where the wing nut is positioned.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They don't look right at all. That could be the problem since its not allowing you enough adjustment space. Try the old one and see what happens. 

Full disclosure, I started to ask if you had the old one.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The old thermostat already has the bator at an even 100. Guess I need to order some wafers of the right variety. 
But this should do for now. Let it run through the night, see how it is in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, mystery solved. And to test the low temps in your house to see how it does. Oh, I remembered another trick people use, a big box. When I saw yours still in its box I remembered seeing pics of boxes with quilts over them during a power outage.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I heat the house off wood so that would probably be worth while. Where I am at the house would e very cold very fast with no heat.. No blankets would help for much more then an hour or two


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a way to make the hovabator even more accurate? I have the turbo-fan model, I'm trying to make it more user friendly and dead on all the time. 
Curious what people have done to improve there hovabators?
If I could wire in a solid state electronic thermostat, it would hold the temp at 99.5 exactly all the time with very little to no fluctuations, using the wafer as a safety set at a slightly higher range. Thoughts on this.


----------

